# Notes on the new Saltwater Licenses 2009-10



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

I posted this on another thread, but decided it deserved its own thread. This is proposed Legislation, but I look for it to pass. 



Southern Man said:


> "*Section 50-9-715. The following are exempt from purchasing the recreational saltwater fishing license a:
> 
> (1) fisherman fishing from a licensed charter fishing vessel or from a licensed public fishing pier;
> *
> ...


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

From the other post....



GCsurfishingirl said:


> They are not done with the legislation. It might be added in the house- I think it will be. As it reads now, do they fine the pier or the person that doesn't have a license that is fishing on the licensed pier if that person keeps an undersized fish?


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

How much is this license going to cost??? I fish there once a year for 7 days and I'm from out-of-state. Thanks for any help..............
Kim:


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

piscesman said:


> How much is this license going to cost??? I fish there once a year for 7 days and I'm from out-of-state. Thanks for any help..............
> Kim:


"Section 50-9-560. (A) For the privilege of recreational fishing in the saltwaters of this State: 

(3) a nonresident shall purchase an annual recreational saltwater fishing license for thirty-five dollars, of which one dollar may be retained by the issuing agent; and

(4) in lieu of obtaining an annual recreational saltwater fishing license, a nonresident may purchase a temporary recreational saltwater fishing license valid for fourteen specified consecutive days for eleven dollars, of which one dollar may be retained by the issuing agent.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> They are not done with the legislation. It might be added in the house- I think it will be. As it reads now, do they fine the pier or the person that doesn't have a license that is fishing on the licensed pier if that person keeps an undersized fish?


Yea I know I'm being a smart ass 
But if you go in a bar and show your ass, who do they charge with disorderly conduct, the bar or the person showing their ass? 
I would think the answer would be the same. But hey this is South Carolina, so you never know.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Southern Man said:


> Yea I know I'm being a smart ass
> But if you go in a bar and show your ass, who do they charge with disorderly conduct, the bar or the person showing their ass?
> I would think the answer would be the same. But hey this is South Carolina, so you never know.


more like Dumb ass.


----------



## Mark55 (Dec 14, 2008)

so when does all of this go into effect?


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

If it passes both houses, then it looks like July 1, 2009.


----------



## Knaroz (Apr 8, 2009)

So if it passes in its current form, you can no longer surf fish without a license but you can still pier fish ...interesting


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't matter to me one way or the other, Because at least 50% of my fishing is from a boat anyway, so I had to have one. Lets see how the math works, I had to have a licenses to gather shell fish, I took 14 Bushels of oysters this year. 
Going price for clusters this year was $30.00 a bushel. So $30.00 X 14 = $420.00 -$10.00 for licenses = $410.00 so I'm $410.00 ahead just on the oysters that I took this year. 
Look at it this way you go to any sea food market 2 Lb's of any fish are going to cost you very close to $10.00, and its not like the money is being dumped into the General Fund.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

kingfish said:


> more like Dumb ass.


:fishing:

But no bite


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

Knaroz said:


> So if it passes in its current form, you can no longer surf fish without a license but you can still pier fish ...interesting


The Pier has to buy a blanket licensees, that covers people fishing from their pier.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Southern Man said:


> Yea I know I'm being a smart ass
> But if you go in a bar and show your ass, who do they charge with disorderly conduct, the bar or the person showing their ass?
> I would think the answer would be the same. But hey this is South Carolina, so you never know.


In TN, the bar can be fined as well. I'm not sure if the same holds true in SC.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> In TN, the bar can be fined as well. I'm not sure if the same holds true in SC.


In South Carolina they can be fined for serving someone who is already drunk. When I worked the Door at the Wooden Nickel in MB I would not let them in if I thought they were drunk. Damn I think I just dated myself
O well better to be old than the option.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Southern Man said:


> Don't matter to me one way or the other, Because at least 50% of my fishing is from a boat anyway, so I had to have one. Lets see how the math works, I had to have a licenses to gather shell fish, I took 14 Bushels of oysters this year.
> Going price for clusters this year was $30.00 a bushel. So $30.00 X 14 = $420.00 -$10.00 for licenses = $410.00 so I'm $410.00 ahead just on the oysters that I took this year.
> Look at it this way you go to any sea food market 2 Lb's of any fish are going to cost you very close to $10.00, and its not like the money is being dumped into the General Fund.


So was your boat free?


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Southern Man said:


> Don't matter to me one way or the other, Because at least 50% of my fishing is from a boat anyway, so I had to have one. Lets see how the math works, I had to have a licenses to gather shell fish, I took 14 Bushels of oysters this year.
> Going price for clusters this year was $30.00 a bushel. So $30.00 X 14 = $420.00 -$10.00 for licenses = $410.00 so I'm $410.00 ahead just on the oysters that I took this year.
> Look at it this way you go to any sea food market 2 Lb's of any fish are going to cost you very close to $10.00, and its not like the money is being dumped into the General Fund.


Well we are all dumber for having read that post, except for maybe the three illegal aliens that are working for less wooden nickels unless you had a boat in that high return operation also. Dont sell yourself short, even for an old dumbass, you've got plenty to spread to the children. They know one when they see one too.opcorn:


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Southern Man said:


> :fishing:
> 
> But no bite


edit yours, i'm not editing mine.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> So was your boat free?


Actually yes, it was given to me by a old man that lives on the Waccamaw River(sp). He bought it when the river flooded several years ago, and never used it after that. He gave it to me with the agreement that of the river flooded again, I would bring the boat back for him to use during the flood period. So other than the, title and registration fees it was free. 
Its a 14' Eldo Craft with a 15HP Evenrude. 

I also have a 18' fiberglass Bow rider, with a 65Hp Mercury, that was given to me, with no strings attached.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

kingfish said:


> edit yours, i'm not editing mine.


Never argue with a idiot or a fool they will bring you down to their level, and then beat you with experience. 

Never argue with a idiot or a fool, the spectators can't tell the difference.


----------

